# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rasprodaja- dojmovi

## petraa

Nadam se da neću nikog razočarati svojim dojmom o rasprodaji. 
Eto sudjelovala sam i na ovoj današnjoj.
Savršeno ste organizirali sve, baš vas je bilo lijepo za vidjeti.
Obično ne prešutim ono što me smeta, ovaj put nemam ništa loše za reć(čudo jedno).  :Laughing:  
I dalje mi je žao što je ukinuto onih 50 kom., jer sam morala staviti malo veće cijene, što nisam htjela ali opet se prodalo.
I super mi je ova potvrda o donaciji.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Imga

špijo jedna, jel' se ti ikad ikome javiš?  
misliš da ćemo bit pristojnije ako znamo da si ti, a?  :Razz:  

meni je ovaj put bilo k'o pjesma, radna terapija, ko štrikanje za trudnice   :Grin:  
sjednem, splintam, splintam, splintam, 
pa još malo splintam i eto ti šest navečer  :shock: 

čisti zen

----------


## MIJA 32

ja sam bila kratko;jedan dan dva sata,drugi dan sat vremena s ptičicama i bilo je fantastično
sve je teklo glatko,ma organizacija za 10 :D

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Meni je bilo iskupljujuce i posao i druzenje sa svim mojim curama.   :Heart:  
Zao mi je sto neke nisam vidjela, ali nadam se da hocu na sljedecoj.

----------


## zumbulmama

Meni je strašno žao što sam morala propustiti druženje s vama  :Sad:  , baš sam sa veselila,... nadam se da slijedeću neću propustiti.

----------


## tinnkka

Meni je kao i uvijek do sada bilo super, svako druzenje bolje od prosloga,organizacija svako put sve bolja i bolja,cure super,svaka pohvala onima koje jos i speku kolace   :Wink:

----------


## tanja_b

Bila sam, kao i obično, na subotnjoj popodnevnoj šihti.
Ovaj put (za razliku od prošlog) nas je bilo dosta za razvrstavanje robe, ali se izadavanje novca i robe odužilo... i to je bilo fakat zamorno. Još kad je tip s Velesajma stao požurivati, da imamo još 10 minuta   :Rolling Eyes:  
Taj dio posla "zadnje-od-zadnjeg" je, čini mi se, najnaporniji. Svaka čast curama koje su sve to odradile od početka do kraja   :Naklon:  

(i jedno posebno veliko   :Heart:   Mukičinom Oskaru koji je u cijeloj toj gunguli spasio Andrejev "sklopivi metar" iz šahta i tako spriječio veliku tugu)

----------


## mikka

meni je bilo super, jedino mislim da nisam bas nesto pripomogla kad su me f. i k. davili cijelo vrijeme  :Grin:  

nadam se da ce se slijedeci put k. samostalno kretati pa cu i ja imati malo vise slobode  :Smile:

----------


## Frida

> meni je bilo super, jedino mislim da nisam bas nesto pripomogla kad su me f. i k. davili cijelo vrijeme  
> 
> nadam se da ce se slijedeci put k. samostalno kretati pa cu i ja imati malo vise slobode


naravno da si pripomogla  :Heart:

----------


## @n@

I meni je bilo super, iako nisam baš nešto dugo bila.
Čini mi se da je bila ugodna atmosfera, onako laganini (govorim o pripremi rasprodaje), nismo jurile i žurile kao na nekim davnim rasprodajama koje pamtim.
Cure   :Love:

----------


## petraa

> špijo jedna, jel' se ti ikad ikome javiš?  
> misliš da ćemo bit pristojnije ako znamo da si ti, a?  
> 
> meni je ovaj put bilo k'o pjesma, radna terapija, ko štrikanje za trudnice   
> sjednem, splintam, splintam, splintam, 
> pa još malo splintam i eto ti šest navečer  :shock: 
> 
> čisti zen


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  baš sam špija...
važno da nemam ništa za prigovorit  :Heart:   :Heart:  
javit ću se , sigurno,  bojim se   :Laughing:  , ono, ja se predstavim a vi skočite na mene...  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## lucij@

> Meni je strašno žao što sam morala propustiti druženje s vama  , baš sam sa veselila,... nadam se da slijedeću neću propustiti.


Baš sam se pitala što te nema. Nadam se da se vidimo na idućoj.

----------


## mikka

moram pitati, umirem od znatizelje i zelje da odam priznanje autoru--

*tko je radio one muffine?* one sa bijelom cokoladom i visnjama? bili su toliko dobri da razmisljam o njima ever since. a voljela bi si i recept uokviriti na vidljivo mjesto  :Trep trep: 

svaka cast. svaka cast.  :Naklon:

----------


## ana.m

Koje muffine?   :Unsure:  

Ja sma propustila taj diooooo.

Ah mroat ću drugi put doći i u četvrtak.   :Grin:  

Ma šalim se naravno, bilo je super... :D .
Samo ja uvijek imam osjećaj da sam prekratko tamo.  :/

----------


## tinnkka

Samo ja uvijek imam osjećaj da sam prekratko tamo.  :/[/quote]

Slazem se u potpunosti.Jedva cekam iducu,nadam se da cu tada moci vise pomoci,duze ostati,mozda malca ostaviti doma,pa se u potpunosti posvetiti  "zadatku"  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam ovaj put bila solo, ali drito s posla i svako malo bi mi misli odlutale, pa bi zastala, pa samu sebe ulovila kako ne znam kaj uopće radim...Uf!

----------


## VLATKA-BRUNO

http://www.vecernji.hr/newsroom/regi...DD4E8D929C6C.1

Evo Rodine rasprodaje i u Večernjem listu

----------


## Dora06

Žao mi je što nisam mogla doći u petak i subotu   :Sad:  
Tješim se da sam bar sklapala štendere (i bila od neke koristi)  i to sa super ekipom !
Vidimo se na idučoj rasprodaji  :D

----------


## ivakika

cure moje i dragi decki,
puno vam hvala, bilo vas je zaista puno i radili ste ko male marljive pcelice. Odaziv volontera je zaista bio izvrstan i nadam se da se u istom broju vidimo i 7.03.2009. kada je slijedeca rasprodaja

dakle izvadite kalendare, zabiljezite datum i vidimo se!  :Love:

----------


## mfo

> moram pitati, umirem od znatizelje i zelje da odam priznanje autoru--
> 
> *tko je radio one muffine?* one sa bijelom cokoladom i visnjama? bili su toliko dobri da razmisljam o njima ever since. a voljela bi si i recept uokviriti na vidljivo mjesto 
> 
> svaka cast. svaka cast.


evo  me!!!  baš mi je drago da su ti se svidjeli!
budem napisala recept, nije ih  teško napraviti (sistem sve-smućkaš-i-staviš-peći)

i sad da ja zamolim: ostavila sam plavu plastičnu posudu u kojoj sam dofurala navedene muffine pa ako ju je pobrala neka dobra dušica da mi kaže kako da ju preuzmem   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

javi se ivarici, sve je u Rodi

----------


## mikka

mfo, moj duboki naklon  :Smile:  

muffini su ti nenormalno fini i socni. a veliki sam poklonik tih smuckaj-sve-i-speci recepata. moze na pp, ili ih javno objavljujes?  :Trep trep:

----------


## kahna

> mfo, moj duboki naklon  
> 
> muffini su ti nenormalno fini i socni. a veliki sam poklonik tih smuckaj-sve-i-speci recepata. moze na pp, ili ih javno objavljujes?


Nema ništa na pp! Javno.
I ja čekam recept   :Grin:

----------


## Forka

Javno, javno! I za nas koji ih nismo stigli kušati...

----------


## zmajica

Ja sam bila kao posjetitelj i drage cure, zaista vam *H V A L A ! ! !*


Po mom mišljenju je sve kao po špagici, a kome smetaju neke sitnice neka kupuje...negdje drugdje...

----------


## zmajica

I ja bi se priključila popisu za recept, naime, moja M. obožava bilo kakve MAFLEKE

----------


## Frida

> I ja bi se priključila popisu za recept, naime, moja M. obožava bilo kakve MAFLEKE


Samo za prave mafinoljupce!

----------


## kahna

A evo ovdje recept za te sa rasprodaje
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=70370

----------


## Lucas

evo htjela bi samo reći da iako nisam članica Rode i tamo sam bila samo kao posjetitelj već drugi put ( a bit ću i ubuduće) VELIKO HVALA svim rodinim volonterkama na savjetima, strpljivosti, lijepoj riječi i osmijehu!
ženske, svaka vam čast na organizaciji i trudu!
oba puta sam nakupovala dosta stvari i veselim se svakoj idućoj rasprodaji..
 :Kiss:

----------


## zmajica

*Frida*  :Kiss:   :Love:  ,
 ali ne trebaš ni sumnjati da sam već otkrila ovaj čarobni niz recepata, a neke i napravila...

----------


## Imga

> evo htjela bi samo reći da iako nisam članica Rode i tamo sam bila samo kao posjetitelj već drugi put ( a bit ću i ubuduće) VELIKO HVALA svim rodinim volonterkama na savjetima, strpljivosti, lijepoj riječi i osmijehu!
> ženske, svaka vam čast na organizaciji i trudu!
> oba puta sam nakupovala dosta stvari i veselim se svakoj idućoj rasprodaji..


i ja se uvijek veselim
ali moram dodati da ne moraš biti članica udruge da budeš volonterka   :Wink:

----------


## Handy

I koliko sam ja shvatila, može se dovesti i svoje dijete, barem mi se tako činilo na jednoj rasprodaji :Smile:

----------


## Galija

Cure volonterke - BRAVO! (i naravno dečki ako ih ima)  :Klap: 

Danas sam predavala robu i cijeli dan mi je bila muka od te pomisli jer sam mislila da će mi u kasno popodnevnim satima (do sada sam predavala ujutro) za to trebati barem 2 - 2,5 sata. Muka mi je bila od pomisli na gužve na mostovima, red za kontrolu, red za splitanje, a klinci doma čekaju da se vratim što prije jer im je već vrijeme za spavanje.
Međutim uslijedilo je ugodno iznenađenje. U roku od 45 min već sam bila doma, a baš ne stanujem blizu Velesajma.

Oduševljena sam kako ste bile organizirane, brze i nasmijane bez obzira na hladnoću u paviljonu.  :Very Happy: 
Preslatke ste u tim kuticama.  :Heart: 
Puno vam hvala! 

Isto tako primjetila sam nešto što bi mogao biti dijelomičan odgovor na sve one kritike upućene na račun kontrole kvalitete.
Naime, taman sam bila gotova s kontrolom i uputila se prema jedinom slobodnom stolu za splitanje, kadli mene s leđa umjerenim šprintom s punim rukama robe u vrećicama pretekne ´gospođa´i zasjedne za taj slobodan stol. I bez problema preda robu na splitanje.
Nekako mi se učinilo da je gospođa s ulaza direkt zapićila za stol za splitanje.  
Definitivno nije bila prije mene u redu za kontrolu, a i brzina koraka baš nije uobičajena za nekoga tko je upravo prošao kontrolu, jer mislim ak sve ide po redu nemre ti se nitko ubaciti u red pa nema niti potrebe za šprintanjem na splitanje :Laughing:  
Mislim nije meni zbog izgubljenog reda, nego nekako se i ja nađem pogođena svim tim kritikama o lošoj robi, jer stvarno pazim da sve bude pic-pic i mislim da nije fer ljudima podvaljivati svoje smeće. A mogu si misliti kako je tek volonterima koji se tamo stvarno narade kako bi sve štimalo i kako bi sve nas zadovoljili.

Ma pokušavam ne osuđivati gospođu, možda je jednostavno to napravila iz svog neznanja, možda uopće nije znala za kontrolu, jer ako nisi upućen, kada je sve puno ljudi a ti se ne raspitaš nije se lako snaći kam trebaš prvo ići. Nego naravno vodiš se našom balkanskom logikom gdi je slobodno tu zaskoći.  :Smile: 

Možda bi za slijedeću rasprodaju mogli napraviti neki samostojeći panoić koji ljude s vrata direkt upućuje na kontrolu ili onima što su prošli kontrolu dijeliti nekakve potvrde koje onda moraju predati volonterima na splitanju.

Velika pusa i pozdrav volonterima, a naročito onim trudnim!

----------


## ivakika

Hvala Galija,
zabiljezit cemo si tvoje prijedloge, uvijek nam je drago kad netko ima neki konstruktivni prijedlog ili prizutbu

naime, nama su sve te procedure vec toliko poznate i normalne, da ponekad ne razmisljamo kako ljudima sa strane to mora izgledati komplicirano :Smile: 

uvijek pokusavamo izmisliti nesto bolje i brze i stvarno se trudimo, ali ponekad to nije dovoljno...

hvala svima na trudu i nadam se da cete biti zadovoljni prodanim

----------


## superx

Ja sam ove godine sudjelovala prvi put,čak sam i pomogla malo robe posložiti u petak i mogu reći da sam jako zadovoljna organozacijom i da je sve super funkcioniralo,naprosto sam osuševljena.

----------


## anna-y

*Ivakika* kad nas ono hoćeš vidjeti idući put? *7.3.2009?*  :Laughing: 
Samo- nitko živ nije primjetio problem. Uopće te ne doživljavaju  :Laughing: 

Ja ima primjedbu ( a kad nemam  :Cool: ) - molim naljepnice sa nickovima - k'o ona mala žedna deva sam obilazila cure , trežeći jednu forumašicu.  :Wink: 

Ma bilo je super i tako se dobro sve prodalo. Kad bi bar uvijek bilo tako.

 :Kiss:

----------


## puntica

> *Ivakika* kad nas ono hoćeš vidjeti idući put? *7.3.2009?* 
> Samo- nitko živ nije primjetio problem. Uopće te ne doživljavaju


samo si ga ti primijelila, zar ti nije čudno?  :Grin: 

možda je problem u tome što u tom postu nema ničeg krivog, pisan je 2008, i datum se odnosi na rasprodaju od prošle godine dakle fakat 7.3.3009. Ova je bila 6.3.2010.

ovaj je topik malo stariji  :Cool: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## anna-y

Tako je to kad krećeš od kraja.  :Laughing: 

Ali moraš priznati da kontinuitet nije ometen ni u ovom prelazu 2008-2010 i lijepo se sve nastavlja, pa nisam ni obratila pažnju kad je Ivakika pisala. Mislila sam da je čisti tipfeler  :Laughing:

----------


## ivakika

a ja tri puta citala tvoj post i nis mi nije jasno  :Smile: 
ali reko-ja sam plavusa, pa valjda zato

----------


## anna-y

I ja sam plavuša, pa mi nije za zamjerit.  :Trep trep: 
Usput mi mali visi oko vrata i doslovce me davi, a mala nećakinja viče: Hoćeš bižo biti gotoja, mogu onda ja? Mogu ja piva?....... :Laughing: 

Još si ja mislim: Evo opet su jele mafine, a ja nikako da ih se dočepam.  :Mljac: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## rossa

> Još si ja mislim: Evo opet su jele mafine, a ja nikako da ih se dočepam.


Mo je pojela ni manje ni više nego 4 komada. to joj je dosta slatkog za cijeli mjesec. Ja sam zato probala samo mrvicu od nje, da ne bi nas dvije pojele cijelu kutiju. I da, bili su odlični.

----------


## Cafy

Bok

Htjela bi iznjeti svoj prijedlog/komentar naime volontiram na raspodajama, kada imam cajta dođem i u subotu na razvrstavanje i jednostavno me ljuti novo pravilo za volontere i limit kod kupnje robe, jer se mene i druge cure koje volontiraju duže od sat-dva izjednačava da možemo kupiti 15 stvari. Po meni bi to trebalo nekako drugačije riještiti, nisam protiv limita, i kužim da se dođe volontirati koliko se stigne uz sve obveze, sam u krivu? ? ? ? ? ?

----------


## ivakika

Na zalost to pravilo, kao i mnoga druga smo morali uvesti zato sto je bilo previse volonterki koje su iskljucivo tijekom svoga volontiranja prekapale po stvarima i znale su imati i po 50-tak komada. Svako pravilo, pa tako i ovo je najcesce uvedeno radi nekolicine, ali s obzirom da nismo znali kako drugacije stati na kraj tome, odlucili smo se za ovaj potez. Vec smo vise puta razmatrali dali da posve ukinemo kupovanje na primopredajama, jer dolazi do vrlo neugodnih situacija kad nase volonterke doslovce trgaju prodavateljima iz ruke stvari koje im se svidjaju. Ovo pravilo se pokazalo jako korisno, pa ga za sada necemo ukidati. 

Nadam se da cete imati razumijevanja i da cete i dalje dolaziti volontirati, jer se nadam da je i svima vama, kao i meni bitnija pomoc Rodi da pokrije troskove svojeg rada (to bi trebao biti cilj volontiranja na rasprodaji), a ne biranje boljeg komade robe za svoje dijete.

----------


## Frida

Cafy,

hvala ti na komentaru/prijedlogu. razumijemo nezadovoljstvo i radimo na tome da nešto promjenimo po pitanju kupovine, do slijedeće rasprodaje se nadamo imati rješenje koje će sve zadovoljiti.

----------


## Mimolina

Ajde da sad ne otvaram novu temu.
Htjela bi samo pitati da li netko zna jel bude na rasprodaji vrtića ili putnih krevetića?
Ja ih nisam nikad zamjetila, osim ono jednom kad je rasprodaja bila u onom velikom paviljonu. Nisam iz Zagreba pa mi se neda bezveze dolazit...  :Cool:

----------


## fakinTin

*Mimolina* ima na rasprodaji i vrtića i putnih krevetića, ne puno ali se nađe, samo mislim da i među prvima odu takve stvari!

----------


## mamitzi

prošli put sam kupila zatvor za elu za 100kn. planiram ju staviti u dvorište i raditi u cvjetnjaku (mislim da se ona ne slaže s mopjim planom=

----------


## Mimolina

Hvala cure! 
Znači ranom zorom u red!
Inače, meni je rasprodaja zakon! Ja si uvjek nakupujem hrpu stvari pa sam mirna 3 mjeseca, svaki put odem zadovoljna i s nestrpljenjem čekam iduću.
 Naravno, ko prvi dođe ima više za birat. Ne veli se bez veze  -Ko prvi, djevojka je njegova-.  :Grin: 
*Hvala Bogu na Rodinoj rasprodaji!!! 
*Samo tako dalje...

----------


## mašnica

Ja sam mjesec dana pred porod i voljela bih doći na rasprodaju ali se grozim gužva i bojim se laktarenja i guranja....da li ipak da odem ili ne?

I u koje vrijeme mi je najbolje doći? nadam se da ne budem saaatima čekala u redu....

HVALA

----------


## Ninči

Mašnice, ja sam prošli put bila, bilo je žena, ali definitivno se nitko nije laktario ni gurao  :Smile:  Svi su bili i više nego strpljivi i fini  :Smile: 

Jedino-ja sam došla oko 11 sati i apsolutno ništa da valja nisam našla  :Sad:  Nadam se da je ujutro bolje i da ima nekog izbora. Sad mi se nekako teško nakaniti ići jer se bojim da ću opet ostati praznih ruku  :Sad:

----------


## ivakika

Ninči žao mi je da si prošči puta ostala ''praznih ruku'', ali srećom vrećice s kojim su ljudi dolazili na blagajne su bile pune!
prošli puta je bila jedna od rekordnih rasprodaja kako po posjeti, tako i po utršku. Nadam se da ćeš ovaj put biti bolje sreće

Mašnice, predlaže ti da dođeš oko 10 sati, ne ranije jer smo prošli puta bili primorani ljude ostaviti da čekaju pred vratima paviljona i puštali smo po 10 ljudi unutra

Ali s obzirom na kišno vrijeme, a i na to da su ljetna i zmska rasprodaja uvijek manje posjećene, nadam se da ćeš doći i da nečeš otići praznih ruku!

----------


## kahna

nema nikakvih dojmova sa ove r?

----------


## Minda

> nema nikakvih dojmova sa ove r?


Ima! 
Pohvale organizatorima i volonterkama... bila sam oko 9:30h nije bilo pretjerane gužve našla sam predivne haljinice za malu princezu koja stiže za 4 tjedna, i toliko sam bila oduševljena robicom za curice, da sam zaboravila pogledati ima li što za trogodišnjeg sina  :Smile:

----------


## mamitzi

željela bi napisati jednu kratku kritiku, samo se nadam da neću nikog osobno povrijediti. 
došla sam volontirati prvi put ujutro i bilo mi je recimo teže shvatiti što i kako da radim. ok razvrstavanje robe po brojevima, nema neke mudrosti ali slaganje - mislim da bi trebalo napraviti neki plan- hoću reći da se dogovorite kako se razvrstava. meni je rečeno npr. da ne odvajam za cure i dečke, kratke i duge rukave i sl. da hlačice slažem na stol i sl. drugo popodne kad sam stigle vidjela sam da cure preslaguju sve to i čude se što nije razdvojeno i zašto hlačice ne vise (kako nategnuti hlačice za 1-2g. na vješalčicu, a da se ne rastegnu zauvijek?). moje je mišljenje  (valjda sam inženjer opsjednut sistematizacijom poslova) da ako se odvaja to treba iznačiti natpisom npr. "muške majice kratki rukav" i onda to ponavljati na svakom štenderu. ne mislim na nekakv iso, ali mislim na plan kojeg se jasno drži i kad netko dođe i kaže "ja sam nova", date joj taj papir i žena slaže. mislim da bi se na taj način izbjeglo i silno motanje okolo nas neiskusnih volonterki.
možda je sve ovo samo moje viđenje jer sam došla s idejom da radim tih par sati a ne da se družim, jer sam ja tako neki radno učinkoviti tip, kad se radi radi se a kad ne onda ćemo se odmarati, pa sam sve krivo shvatila.
ako se do iduće rasprodaje budem još osjetila krivom zbog hrpe kritika koje osjećam, donesti ću kolače.

----------


## ani4

Sa ovim sa hlacicama se slazem...
Prvo je bilo da ide na stol, pa neko vice; hlace idu na stendere. Taman povjesali pol stendera, kad netko drugi kaze; ne idu hlace na stendere, moraju na stol...

Inace, meni je bilo super, bilo nas je dosta na primopredaji, pa je sve islo dosta brzo.

----------


## spajalica

> ako se do iduće rasprodaje budem još osjetila krivom zbog hrpe kritika koje osjećam, donesti ću kolače.


onda znam ko ce ti nabijati osjecaj krivnje, pa mozda kolace dobijem i cesce  :Razz: 
ovo se i ja slazem. ja sam prosli put bila  prvi put i prvi dan sam se osjecala ko vanzemaljac. i bilo je isto tako hlace na stender, hlace ne na stender. 
mislim da je ovo dobra ideja, iako je vec iza rode 24 rasprodaje, pa sta kazu iskusne slagacice?

----------


## petarpan

zabuna vjerojatno dolazi otud što se trudimo da što više stvari bude na štenderima. pa tako prvo hlače idu na stol, sve ostalo na vješalice, tj. štender. Mada se slažem, ako je bilo mjesta na štenderima, znale smo slagat i hlačice na njih,ali to ne možeš znat skoro do kraja dok se sva roba ne zaprimi. Ugl., usudila bih se reći, hlače na stol pa šta bude  :Smile:

----------


## Juroslav

> zabuna vjerojatno dolazi otud što se trudimo da što više stvari bude na štenderima. pa tako prvo hlače idu na stol, sve ostalo na vješalice, tj. štender. Mada se slažem, ako je bilo mjesta na štenderima, znale smo slagat i hlačice na njih,ali to ne možeš znat skoro do kraja dok se sva roba ne zaprimi. Ugl., usudila bih se reći, hlače na stol pa šta bude


tak je
do petka navečer se ne može znati koliko bude mjesta na štenderima i kaj se sve može složiti gore, tak da smo tek u petak navečer cijelu jednu stranu (onu gdje su bile velike stvari - kolica, krevetići, AS i dr.) oslobodili od stolova i *sve* povješali na štendere

----------


## krumpiric

da, hlače, bodiji, pidjame...obično idu na stol, ali ljeto je, stvari su tanašne, stanu na štender, pa smo ih u petak dizali gore.

----------


## spajalica

ma jsno je to meni, bila sam i ja u petak navecer, ali zapravo je problem i malo se glupo osjecas u cetvrtak svi kazu slazi hlacice na stolove, a dodjes u petak ujutro a sve hlacice stoje na stenderu. OK mi je kad se u petak popodne vidi kako stvari stoje, pa da se odluci OK ima mjesta nek se sve dize, ali kad si novi pa ti neko kaze slozi na stol, pa slozi na vjesalicu, osjecas se malo glupo. 
doduse meni je odmah prvi put sve lijepo objasnila moja mentorica maxi, kako god da se slozi dobro je  :Yes:

----------


## sanja77

Ja sam prvi put bila i malo sam bila zbunjena s ovim slaganjem, ali jedna me draga cura uputila i samo se nadam da je sutrašnja šihta nastavila mojim putem!  :Wink:

----------


## tira

ne bih se ja što se ovog tiče uopće uzrujavala...mene npr. iživciralo kada sam prošla pored stola na kojem sam slagala stvari (za vrijeme volontiranja) i našla -i hlače- i majce-i ostalo što sam slagala- porazbacano jer je neko (volonterka neka) prekopavala po tome i sve lagano tako ostavila..

----------


## kahna

tira pretpostavljam da je netko donio nove stvari iz kutije za razvrstavanje, pa je zato bila hrpa

za slaganje hlača - već je objašnjeno, mogu se samo ponoviti
ako ima mjesta super da su na štenderu, ako ne onda na stol

cilj je isprazniti stolove ako je moguče jer se tako na samoj rasprodaji izbjegne odlaganje stvari koje ljudi pokupe na brzinu i 
onda samo odbace na stol, ili još gore prebiru po stolovima pa svega bude svugdje

----------


## tira

Ne nije nitko donio stvari...znam što sam svojom rukom složila i kako sam to kasnije našla

----------


## blond lady

bila prvi put i malo me iznenadio pristup/nastup članova rode - tek si počeo raditi već je se "dobila bukvica" i to sa tonom koji i nije baš fin, čet. je atmosfera bila napeda, loša, petak je bilo o.k. ...imaš osjećaj kao da si došao nešto pokrasti...znam da se svašta dešavala u prošlosti i krađe, i samo traženje robice za svoju djecu a ne pomaganje ali ipak mislim da nije o.k. da se već pristupi na taj način jer stvarno se cure dosta narade i trude da sve naprave što mogu ....

to je samo moj dojam ali bi svakako preporučila da se poradi na tonu, komunikaciji, pristupu

----------


## Willow

i ja sam bila u petak pa je bilo rečeno najprije hlače na stol a onda na štendere jer se vidjelo da će biti mjesta, meni sasvim logično  :Smile: 

ali sam i ja čula komentar da neke cure očito ne znaju slagati robu jer jedna počne slagati kratke rukave do kratkih, duge do dugih, posebno za cure i dečke a onda netko drugi dođe i ne nastavi tako već po svome... možda da postoje neke konkretne upute - bilo bi lakše svima  :Wink:

----------


## iva_luca

Hehehehe, ovo sa slaganjem je/će biti vječna tema. 
Činjenica je da, ako su stvari složene po nekom redoslijedu, bolje izgleda, zauzima manje mjesta, kupcima je preglednije i lakše za snaći se i sl. 
S ljetnom robicom je to lako izvedivo, sve je tanko i lako se presloži pred kraj ako se o tome nije vodilo računa prije. 
Ali, sa zimskom je muka: majica se lako "izgubi" između dvije jakne pa je tim više poželjno stvari razdvojiti. 
Naravno, i u tom slaganju treba znati koliko se objektivno može i treba (razdvajanje muške i ženske robice mi se čini nepotrebno i zapravo nemoguće). 
I naravno, ako ima mjesta na štenderima, onda nema dileme ... 

Ja jedva čekam rasprodaju - slaganje robice mi dođe ko radna terapija.... svaki se put osjećam sve bolje i sve korisnije (iako, što mi je dijete starije, to manje posla obavim....). 

mamitzi, ako ti treba nabijati krivnju da bi donijela kolače .... nema frke i ja ću se prihvatiti tog zadatka za opću dobrobit svekolikog volonterskog puka  :Smile: ))))
Ekipa, vidimo se na jesen!

----------


## sanja77

> bila prvi put i malo me iznenadio pristup/nastup članova rode - tek si počeo raditi već je se "dobila bukvica" i to sa tonom koji i nije baš fin, čet. je atmosfera bila napeda, loša, petak je bilo o.k. ...imaš osjećaj kao da si došao nešto pokrasti...znam da se svašta dešavala u prošlosti i krađe, i samo traženje robice za svoju djecu a ne pomaganje ali ipak mislim da nije o.k. da se već pristupi na taj način jer stvarno se cure dosta narade i trude da sve naprave što mogu ....
> 
> to je samo moj dojam ali bi svakako preporučila da se poradi na tonu, komunikaciji, pristupu


I ja sam se dosta neugodno osjećala, došla prvi put i cura koja me upisala mi nije dala pregaču pa su ostale mislile da valjda kradem kad sam ih pitala kako i gdje... Kad sam se snašla bilo je OK, ali valjda sam i previše očekivala.

----------


## blond lady

> I ja sam se dosta neugodno osjećala, došla prvi put i cura koja me upisala mi nije dala pregaču pa su ostale mislile da valjda kradem kad sam ih pitala kako i gdje... Kad sam se snašla bilo je OK, ali valjda sam i previše očekivala.


kad si ti bila, šteta to se nismo vidjele...

----------


## puntica

> I ja sam se dosta neugodno osjećala, došla prvi put i cura koja me upisala mi nije dala pregaču pa su ostale mislile da valjda kradem kad sam ih pitala kako i gdje... Kad sam se snašla bilo je OK, ali valjda sam i previše očekivala.


meni je baš žao što se tako osjećate. možda sam ja bila ta koja ti nije dala pregaču, ne znam. ali sigurno znam da nisam nikog gledala ko da je došao krasti, niti sam se na ikoga derala, niti na fin ni na ne-fin način.
meni se činilo da je sve ok, da svatko radi svoj posao i da su svi zadovoljni. bilo je propusta, naravno. npr. sa slaganjem hlača. bile su sve na štenderu, i cure su i dalje slagale na štendere. onda je netko rekao da se sve treba skidati sa štendera i slagati na stol, pa su tako cure radile. kad sam primijetila, reagirala sam i rekla da ne skidaju sa štendera jer ima mjesta. pojma nemam ko je uopće rekao da se skida već složeno na štendere  :Shock: 

neke cure u nekim trenucima nisu znale što bi radile, jer su bile prvi puta i zato što je bilo, u tom trenutku, manje posla jer su sve bile jako vrijedne i slaganje je išlo ko po špagi  :Heart: 

stvarno nisam primijetila da itko ikoga kritizira ili ružno gleda, ili da se netko na nekoga dere, i baš mi je žao ako je toga bilo  :Sad:  (ja sam bila u petak)

i usput, da iskoristim priliku i zahvalim se svima koje su pomagale (pogotovo curama u 'mojoj' smjeni), bile ste stvarno odlične, napravile smo ogroman/odličan posao  :Klap: 
nadam se da se vidimo i na idućoj rasprodaji

----------


## blond lady

evo samo jedna ideja, voditeljica smjene i zamjenica (mislim da je to plava cura bila) bi se trebali predstaviti sa imenom kad počne smjena, čisto da se zna da je to ivana, petra, sandra ili tko već ....možda imate nikove na odjeći ali na to se baš i ne obraća pažnja ....

----------


## sanja77

Naravno da nije bilo deranja, Bože sačuvaj. Osim toga da sam došla negdje pomoći pa da se netko dere na mene ne bi mu bila u koži. 

Evo najiskrenije: sugestija da se volonteri dočekuju sa smješkom i osjećaj zajedništva i pozitivna atmosfera se odmah stvori i mislim da je to stvarno jako važno. Razumijem da je netko umoran pa mu nije do veselja, ali i ja sam došla nakon 10 sati rada na svom radnom mjestu pa se nisam tako ponašala. Nisam uspjela zapamtiti kako se zove cura koja mi je na kraju pomogla, ali hvala joj od srca.

----------


## puntica

> Evo najiskrenije: sugestija da se volonteri dočekuju sa smješkom i osjećaj zajedništva i pozitivna atmosfera se odmah stvori i mislim da je to stvarno jako važno. Razumijem da je netko umoran pa mu nije do veselja, ali i ja sam došla nakon 10 sati rada na svom radnom mjestu pa se nisam tako ponašala. Nisam uspjela zapamtiti kako se zove cura koja mi je na kraju pomogla, ali hvala joj od srca.


 ja se stvarno trudim dočekati svih sa smiješkom, ali nekad nisam baš 100% uspješna u tome jer neke cure niti ne vidim kad dođu. samo uđu i idu nešto radit i ne jave se. neke dođu kad je već smjena počela pa smo već u gužvi i ne stignem se uopće pozdraviti s njima (ne kažem da se mora doći točno na početak smjene, kad god dođete dobro ste došle). I bude mi žao ali jednostavno ne stignem trčati po dvorani i tražiti tko je zadnji došao da bih se mogla predstaviti.  :Sad:  

ponavljam ono što sam već prije rekla, a to je da stvarno nemam dojam da je atmosfera napeta, ili da se nitko ne smiješka. meni se čini da je (barem kad sam ja bila) atmosfera bila skroz ok.

cure, hvala na svim primjedbama, jako su nam korisne i drago nam je da je i vama stalo da na rasprodaji ide sve ko po špagi i to u opuštenoj ali i radnoj atmosferi  :Love:

----------


## Frida

> ja se stvarno trudim dočekati svih sa smiješkom, ali nekad nisam baš 100% uspješna u tome jer neke cure niti ne vidim kad dođu. samo uđu i idu nešto radit i ne jave se. neke dođu kad je već smjena počela pa smo već u gužvi i ne stignem se uopće pozdraviti s njima (ne kažem da se mora doći točno na početak smjene, kad god dođete dobro ste došle). I bude mi žao ali jednostavno ne stignem trčati po dvorani i tražiti tko je zadnji došao da bih se mogla predstaviti.  
> 
> ponavljam ono što sam već prije rekla, a to je da stvarno nemam dojam da je atmosfera napeta, ili da se nitko ne smiješka. meni se čini da je (barem kad sam ja bila) atmosfera bila skroz ok.
> 
> cure, hvala na svim primjedbama, jako su nam korisne i drago nam je da je i vama stalo da na rasprodaji ide sve ko po špagi i to u opuštenoj ali i radnoj atmosferi


baš tako.

----------

